# Any 1 applying for 261111-ICT Business Analyst



## navendum (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey! Pal,

I need a sample Statutory Declaration made in past, for the ICT Business Analyst .

If anybody is applying for 261111 ICT Busines Analyst then please share your thoughts and informations.

Cheerio!!!
:ranger:


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi Navendum

Have you tried searching the forum for a stat dec format?


----------



## navendum (Mar 9, 2010)

Yes, i did but could not find one...




anj1976 said:


> hi Navendum
> 
> Have you tried searching the forum for a stat dec format?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

try using different key words as i remember someone posting links to stat dec format.

You wont find one that matches your profile/skill but yeah u can make one using the format


----------



## navendum (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey! anj,

Thanks for co-operating. 

Cheerio!!!
:ranger:



anj1976 said:


> try using different key words as i remember someone posting links to stat dec format.
> 
> You wont find one that matches your profile/skill but yeah u can make one using the format


----------



## sanjaygupta18 (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi Navendum,

Did u get this format? If yes please provide me the link..

Thanks,
Sanjay


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

try searching the forum...u wll find...i got mine from here only...


----------



## navendum (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey! Pal,

I'm still searching for a suitable one...

Best Wishes

Cheerio!!!
:ranger:




sanjaygupta18 said:


> Hi Navendum,
> 
> Did u get this format? If yes please provide me the link..
> 
> ...


----------



## navendum (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey! Pal,

Check this out:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...declaration-employee-experience-evidence.html

Best Wishes

Cheerio!!!
:ranger:



sanjaygupta18 said:


> Hi Navendum,
> 
> Did u get this format? If yes please provide me the link..
> 
> ...


----------



## navendum (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey! Pal,

Just now, i shared a link for the Statutory Declaration. I hope it will do for you.

Hey! Do you have any format stating the responsibilities for a Business Analyst? 

If yes, can you please share ?


Best Wishes

Cheerio!!!
:ranger:




sanjaygupta18 said:


> Hi Navendum,
> 
> Did u get this format? If yes please provide me the link..
> 
> ...


----------



## navendum (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey! Pals,


Anybody there to share information?


Best Wishes

Cheerio!!!
:ranger:


----------



## happ (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi.. 

I know its a very old post.. but just in case anybody is still active on this post.. i had a question related to applying against ICT business analyst category.. 

I am an electronics and communication engineer and hold an experience of more than 6 years. Would I be eligible to apply under "skill" (Group B) category or would I need to file in "RPL" for my case?

In my engineering degree, I had atleast 25% subjects related to ICT such as C, C++, Java, computer networks, microprocessors, microcontrollers... etc.

Help is needed :-|

Thanks!


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

*Reg skill assessment for ICT business analyst*

Guys...i joined this forum just today and need your help/expertise on the following:

1. My job role / experience is into Business Process Consulting (definition and analysis of business processes) only into Telecom. I was involved into role of Business analyst as well (but more from process side). So would my skill match the skill of ICT Business Analyst?

2. I am thinking of going ahead with skill assessment through ACS even before applying for the immigration. is this the right way to go forward?

3. The requirement mentions acedamic transcripts. I have all my marksheets for every engineering semester (mentioning the subject name) and i graduated from mumbai university. would this suffice? or i need official transcripts to be provided by college/university?

4. It mentions employment references. I have employment letter from my previous companies mentioning the job role and period of employment. would this suffice?
also do they need something more about the projects i went through and any particular letter. do let me know and if possible some formats.

5. any other guidance from your side before i go ahead for skills assessment.

thanks,
Manish


----------



## happ (Jul 22, 2011)

mmanjrekar said:


> Guys...i joined this forum just today and need your help/expertise on the following:
> 
> 1. My job role / experience is into Business Process Consulting (definition and analysis of business processes) only into Telecom. I was involved into role of Business analyst as well (but more from process side). So would my skill match the skill of ICT Business Analyst?
> 
> ...


1. My job role / experience is into Business Process Consulting (definition and analysis of business processes) only into Telecom. I was involved into role of Business analyst as well (but more from process side). So would my skill match the skill of ICT Business Analyst?

I think you would need to check the occupation list again, if something else like management analyst or something exists that would suit you more.. Or if you can prove you were working as business analyst.

2. I am thinking of going ahead with skill assessment through ACS even before applying for the immigration. is this the right way to go forward?

that is how one is supposed to go.

3. The requirement mentions acedamic transcripts. I have all my marksheets for every engineering semester (mentioning the subject name) and i graduated from mumbai university. would this suffice? or i need official transcripts to be provided by college/university?

marksheets and degree would be sufficient.

4. It mentions employment references. I have employment letter from my previous companies mentioning the job role and period of employment. would this suffice?
also do they need something more about the projects i went through and any particular letter. do let me know and if possible some formats.

everything that proves you were employed in these companies would be needed. search for detail in the forum... information is easily available.

5. any other guidance from your side before i go ahead for skills assessment.

Search the forum for everything you need... most definitely you would get it.


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

happ said:


> 1. My job role / experience is into Business Process Consulting (definition and analysis of business processes) only into Telecom. I was involved into role of Business analyst as well (but more from process side). So would my skill match the skill of ICT Business Analyst?
> 
> I think you would need to check the occupation list again, if something else like management analyst or something exists that would suit you more.. Or if you can prove you were working as business analyst.
> 
> ...


there is someone on forum who has a process analyst role and he applied in the ICT business analyst. so i think i could apply for it too. is there any way to get my skill occupation from someone? infact u can check my CV.


----------



## Alan H (Nov 9, 2011)

navendum said:


> Hey! Pal,
> 
> I need a sample Statutory Declaration made in past, for the ICT Business Analyst .
> 
> ...


Hey Navendum how is your visa going under ICT Business Analyst ?

I'm considering going the same route ?


----------



## Alan H (Nov 9, 2011)

mmanjrekar said:


> there is someone on forum who has a process analyst role and he applied in the ICT business analyst. so i think i could apply for it too. is there any way to get my skill occupation from someone? infact u can check my CV.


Hi Mmanjrekar how is your visa going under ICT Business Analyst ?

I'm considering going the same route ?


----------



## Martyshka (Dec 15, 2011)

I am going to apply under ICT Business Analyst once I finish translation/certification of all documents. Anyone done their Skill Assessment recently? Is there an official form for employment references?


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

Martyshka said:


> I am going to apply under ICT Business Analyst once I finish translation/certification of all documents. Anyone done their Skill Assessment recently? Is there an official form for employment references?


No there is not an official form......
Search the forum and you will find format for stat declaration/reference.....


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

navendum said:


> Hey! Pal,
> 
> I need a sample Statutory Declaration made in past, for the ICT Business Analyst .
> 
> ...


i think there is a senior expat "happ" who is a BA..I read it in his time line..not sure..but check it out..


----------



## Alan H (Nov 9, 2011)

lifeisgood said:


> i think there is a senior expat "happ" who is a BA..I read it in his time line..not sure..but check it out..


Thanks man really appreciate it


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Alan - my ANZSCO code is BA too. 

Let me know, if you need any help... Cheers...


----------



## Alan H (Nov 9, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> Alan - my ANZSCO code is BA too.
> 
> Let me know, if you need any help... Cheers...


Wow talk about good luck. Well I am about to start putting together my 2 project documents and I was wondering if maybe you could share yours with me, just so I could see the format.

Alan


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Alan H said:


> Wow talk about good luck. Well I am about to start putting together my 2 project documents and I was wondering if maybe you could share yours with me, just so I could see the format.
> 
> Alan


Are u gng vide RPL route? In another thread i have mentioned some links through which you can frame your statements in the document.

Please check.

Cheers.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Alan H said:


> Wow talk about good luck. Well I am about to start putting together my 2 project documents and I was wondering if maybe you could share yours with me, just so I could see the format.
> 
> Alan


you are in good hands Alan...
Maddyoz will guide you on just about everything..


----------



## Alan H (Nov 9, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> Are u gng vide RPL route? In another thread i have mentioned some links through which you can frame your statements in the document.
> 
> Please check.
> 
> Cheers.


Yes I an going the RPL route with employer references, 2 projects and CV
Great which post can I look at for that info

Alan.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Alan H said:


> Yes I an going the RPL route with employer references, 2 projects and CV
> Great which post can I look at for that info
> 
> Alan.


Chk ur thread on OZ work experience. I have given the relevant links...

Cheers...

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## Martyshka (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks! Will look it up!


----------

